# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Проблемы в семье. Помогите!!!

## Вадим К

Харибол!!!

Помогите советом пожалуйста.  Мне 31 год. Супруге 25. В законном браке 2 года. И до брака год совместной жизни.В марте 2012 года у нас родился сын. И в моей жизни все координально изменилось.Сначало я бросил употреблять алкоголь, потом мясо и сигареты. Далее мне попались лекций Лакшми Нараяна Дас. На меня незнаю как сказать накатывала волна за волной, я перестаю есть и рыбу и яйца, стараюсбь соблюдать ведические режимы, читаю каждое утро маха мантру. Стал спать отдельно потому что не могу спать вместе с женой, нарушается режим. Когда спим вместе, я утром не могу проснуться сплю до обеда. Когда один мне хватает 4-6 часов сна в сутки. Супруга по началу реагировала нормально, думала что наиграюсь и брошу это занятие, потом на меня стали смотреть как на психа. Далее еще интиресние 10 августа я по почте получаю кхантималы и успешно их одеваю. Супруге срывает планку. Все меня игнорируют, говорят что я не ее муж. Хочу своего прежнего мужа. Разговариваеют со мной как с стеной. Говорят что я псих и мне надо к психологу. Короче полный игнор. Супруга не хочет признавать мой путь развитие и сама не хочет идти этим путем(я не заставляю и не навязываю свой путь). Возможно ей нужно время что бы переболеть а мне терпение и смирения? Семью я обеспечиваю полностью сам от и до. Долг перед семьей я выполняю. Возможно для супруге это все резко произошло и ее сознание еще не готово. Но для меня подготовка шла к этомо пути с самого моего рождение и я сожалению что я был слеп последние лет так 20. Незнаю что делать может дойти до развода. Но духовный путь я оставлять не собираюсь.................................

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Вадим!
Я очень рад, что Вы вдохновились идти по пути духовного развития.
Так часто случается - противостояние близких и друзей, преследование, затем понимание и прославление через какое-то время. И это чудесное время наступает у тех, кто запасется большим терпением, состраданием, великодушием, простотой, желанием счастья для близких, желанием помогать им в простых бытовых вопросах. 
В момент соприкосновения с духовным знанием поднимается волна восторга, изобличения себя и других в лицемерии и двойственности. Возникает желание изменить жизнь. А семья сдерживает темпы изменений. Они-то этих перемен не заказывали. 
Некоторые чувствуют силы уйти и жить в храм. Некоторые решают остаться в семейном укладе. Очень важно общение с преданными - оно помогает избежать ошибок. Старшие преданные квалифицированные помогут распознать адекватную решимость уйти в храм. 
Если внимательно изучать наставления Чайтаньи Махапрабху, можно увидеть важно семейного уклада жизни. Храм - большая мишень. А семья - маленький храм. Семья с духовными традициями очень многое может сделать своим примером и деятельностью. 
Если Вы остаетесь в семейном укладе жизни, Вам потребуется терпение, терпение и терпение. 
Не ждите, что Вас будут принимать и поддерживать. Ищите баланс, чтобы сохранить росток бхакти, соблюдая садхану, и при этом минимизировать беспокойства близких. Их можно понять. Они понимают язык заботы, практичных действий, безопасности и т.п. Поймите их. Для них Вы действительно псих. У них есть право на свой духовный путь в своем темпе. Вы можете им помочь, а можете их откатить назад в обидах на кришнаитов, оскорблениях преданных и т.п. 
Наберитесь мужества. Это и есть настоящая кшетра - поле битвы. И в этой битве большое искушение бросить близких. Хороший предлог есть. Так же и с работой бывает. Однако счастья такой путь не приносит - практика показывает, сюжет повторяется. 
Поэтому предлагаю внимательно посмотреть на все изменения в Вашей жизни:
1) не кушать мясо - не критикуйте их и не навязывайте, смиритесь с их правом кушать всю жизнь. начните постепенно готовить вкусные блюда вегетарианские. нейтральные документальные фильмы на этот счет постепенно покажете близким. не сразу. постепенно. по поводу ребенка - договаривайтесь с супругой. Если малыш начнет жизнь с мясной пищей в небольших количествах по договоренности - это м.б. лучше чем вырасти без папы с мыслями, что кришнаиты - это зло и т.п. Вот Вам статистика, которую уже приводил ранее - из гурукул ранних в США только 2% остались в ИСККОН. Понимаете? Нужно и о социализации думать и о гуне благости и о духовном развитии. Это не так-то просто. Нашим детям будет проще, а внукам еще проще. Нужно запастись терпением. 
2) алкоголь, сигареты, кофе, чай, грибы, лук, чеснок и т.п. - пусть Ваши близкие сами решают. Когда Вас жена будет сильно уважать - она будет слушаться. Но нужен повод для уважения. Понимаете? Иногда пары не могут жить вместе. Несовместимость. Если есть совместимость - нужно заслужить уважение. Забота нужна и служение близким. Ум так работает, что недостатки других видит. Это для сохранности психики, так сказать. Так вот - пока Вы допускаете мысли, что кто-то или что-то вокруг Вас плохое, несправедливое, неправильное - будет тяжело развиваться. Вот когда будет понимание, что вся грязь во мне, а мир устроен идеальным образом, чтобы я мог учиться и развиваться - тогда другое дело. Это не мой уровень - пересказываю лекцию Торсунова. 
3) незаконные финансовые махинации - оставлю без комментариев
4) незаконный секс. Отнеситесь с пониманием к жене - давайте ей больше внимания и теплоты. Ей может быть очень нужен телесный контакт. Безопасно гладить жену по голове - не возникает вожделения. Ищите компромисс. Дайте ей поддержку, ее чувствам. При этом оберегайте себя. Когда вожделение входит в сердце - уже поздно. Важно видеть в жене слугу Господа. Постепенно она будет все больше занята служением. Ведь если она просто Вас будет кормить, а Вы будете преданным... - понимаете? Спасть конечно тяжело вместе. Ну как-то помогите понять Вас. Найдите тексты, где говорится о важности раздельного сна и т.п. Это сработает при сильной альтернативной подпитке чувств жены. Ей нужна ласка и т.п. - поймите ее. Выделите время для общения с женой и заботы о ней. Без этого - у Вас будет дом врагов.
5) молитва - молитесь не в ущерб семейным делам, вниманию жене и т.п. Если Вы будете отрывать время от семейных дел - близкие будут плохо относиться к этому процессу. постепенно отладьте режим отбоя и просто немного раньше вставайте. если же нужно оторвать от семейных дел время - обязательно договаривайте, ищите третью альтернативу (компромисс) - торгуйтесь  :smilies: . Для близких все ок, когда Вы все новое непонятное делаете незаметно и это их не беспокоит и они ничего не теряют. А когда они еще и дополнительные плюсы увидят - дело пойдет на лад.

Жене важно видеть в Вас стабильную опору. Непонятность Вашего поведения для нее - просто рушит всё. Она не может Вам доверять, не знает, что ждать завтра, не может доверить воспитание детей и много других страхов. Поймите это. Им реально тяжело и плохо. Нужно поменять репутацию. Постепенно. Нужно давать им много поддержки, много служить им, много заботиться и при этом обозначить несколько принципиальных моментов, которые им не сложно будет принять по поводу Вас (что не едите что-то и т.п.). Время помирит Вас. Просто нужно пройти это испытание и выстоять.
Вас игнорируют, т.к. Вы игнорируете их потребности и ценности. 
Вопрос стоит не так "духовное развитие или развод". Вопрос стоит так "как осуществлять духовное развитие в семье". Ваша ответственность привести жену и ребенка к Богу. Если Вы бросите - они вынуждены будут без Вас идти к Богу.
Однако семейная жизнь - это ответственность 50х50 между мужем и женой. У Вас есть много возможностей для маневра, в т.ч  пожить раздельно или вплоть до развода. При этом смотрите глазами Бога на происходящее. Доволен ли Он будет решениями? Вопрос о разводе обязательно нужно прорабатывать с КОМПЕТЕНТНЫМИ старшими преданными. В конечном счете о жене заботится Господь (через мужа), а не муж сам по себе. Понимаете? Если все делается правильно, то даже развод, что бывает в кали-югу, проходит с минимальными потерями для жен, мужа и ребенка.

----------


## Вадим К

Спасибо большое за ответ. Сейчас как то более менее все стабилизировалось, жена успокоилась (видимо дал толк сурьезный разговор с тещенькой  :biggrin1: . Но сектантом меня все так периодические называют. Я просто не спорю, каждый остается на данный момент при своем мнение. Тоже самое и касается мяса, рыбы и яиц просто не нужно спорить, даже не стоит разводить дискуссию на эту темы. Будем дальше смиренно трудится................................

----------


## Нитай дас

Да, Вадим, это очень не просто обходиться без споров. Однако со временем желание их переучить может смениться настроением что-то для них сделать, что они готовы принять, обычную помощь. А уж если это непосредственно связано с духовным - просто замечательно. В этом смысле прасад уникален. Желаю Вам успеха, сил и терпения! Оно того стоит.

----------

